# Hello everyone.



## Butterflygirl98 (Sep 15, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm 39 years old and I am married. I'm disabled and I have one child.


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

Welcome to TAM. It is like a buffet here. Take what you need and leave the rest.


----------

